# kernel log

## Gh0str1d3r

Hi,

is it possible to read old kernel logs (to find for instance kernel panics)? I do not have the /var/log/messages file and I dont know how to get it.

----------

## Banana

did you install some system tools described as here:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=9

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

yes, I am using syslog-ng

edit: I see I forgot to add it to default runlevel   :Rolling Eyes:  Lets see if it works now...

----------

## Banana

yeah it needs to be running  :Wink: 

if you install a cron manager you will also get some default archive cronjobs which tar.gz old log files

----------

## Hu

Even with syslog-ng running, you cannot read old kernel panics.  By definition, a kernel panic halts the system with a minimum of additional activity.  Since syslog-ng does not get scheduled after the panic, it cannot write the panic text.  If you need to save panic text, write it to a serial console or netconsole.  The system on the remote end of that link can remain operational and record the text.

----------

